# Romance, Women's Fiction Fans?



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, everyone,

I'm new here and a little nervous. My knees are quaking, actually. My grandmother taught me that tooting my own horn isn't very becoming. However, I have a new book available on Kindle and I hope there are some readers of romance and women's fiction who might be interested.

First, let me tell you a little about myself. I'm Donna Fasano. I live in Delaware with my husband (we've been married nearly 32 yrs) and we have two grown sons. I have always loved books, and reading was a great escape for me when I was a child/adolescent/teen. I still have the first book I ever owned, _The World's Best Fairy Tales_, which was given to me by my aunt when I was eight. I came to writing through my love of reading. When my boys started school and I was trying to figure out what to do with myself, my husband pointed out the stacks of books cluttering our home and said, "You've read enough of them. Why don't you try writing one?" Of course, I laughed, but his suggestion took root and sprouted. Here I am, twenty years later with over 30 books published under my own name and my pen name, Donna Clayton. I've been blessed enough to have won a few awards along the way. My newest novel, _The Merry-Go-Round_, is about a woman who. . .well, here's the blurb I wrote up:

When 38-year-old attorney Lauren Flynn shows up in court, it's usually to defend a client, but now she's ending her marriage to a man whose mistakes have cost her far too much: her nest egg (paying someone else's debts is grating), her freedom (her web-surfing, hypochondriac father is moving back in with her) and her heart (which was broken by deception and lies). Little does she know that she'll be awarded a small piece of (swamp) land and a dilapidated merry-go-round. Although she's momentarily delighted by the circus animals, Lauren is far too sensible to get entangled by enchantment. She quickly learns that the carousel animals are worth a mint, so she rolls up her sleeves and gets to work. Maybe while refurbishing the circus menagerie she can restore some semblance of normalcy to her existence. Or will the merry-go-round cause her to make a mistake or two of her own and teach her lessons she didn't even know she needed to learn before bringing her right back around to where she started? One thing is certain; Lauren discovers that, when she's willing to open her heart to love and forgiveness (of both herself and others), life never fails to offer a wild ride.

Didn't mean to be so long-winded. I hope you'll look at a sample of my book and let me know what you think.

Thanks so much,
Donna


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a sample, good luck


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Joanna, thank you for the cover image!

Donna


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Donna. 
Here's a llink to some information for our authors in case you haven't already found it.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1819.0.html

I'm off to get my sample. Thank you.
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome Donna, what a great intro.  We look forward to seeing you around!!!


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Donna, I'm a romance writer/fan. Your book is on my TBR list.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Loved the sample and already clicked!   Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

drenee, thank you for the info. I spent some time reading before I posted, and after reading the author rules I just got all the more nervous about posting. Here's what went on in my head:
Confident me: They're going to love it!
Doubtful me: But they've said they don't like blatant self-promotion.
CM: People want to know what's available. Besides, the rules say it's okay to have one thread.
DM: But Grandmother said not to be a Me Monster.

LOL  (Please don't tell me I'm the only one who has a voice in her head.)  

Thanks for sampling.  I appreciate it.

Donna


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Enjoyed the first few pages of the sample and 1-Clicked.  Already invested in the characters introduced at that point.  Good job! 

Thanks for the affordable pricing.

Voice?  Only one?  I think you're okay then.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome, Maria!

Donna


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't worry about it.  I think you're probably pretty normal.  
Give your book a couple of weeks here and you'll get some 
feedback from our readers.  Our members are very good at 
giving their honest opinion.
deb


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome.

1 more sold. Er, don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Welcome Donna, what a great intro. We look forward to seeing you around!!!


Thank you for the kind words.

Donna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen and Tangiegirl, thanks for buying!

Tangiegirl...thanks for making me feel normal. (The voices are arguing over whether or not to bring up the subject of the voices again.   )

Donna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

AnnaM said:


> Donna, I'm a romance writer/fan. Your book is on my TBR list.


Thanks, Anna! I'll go grab a sample of your book.

Donna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 1 more sold. Er, don't spend it all in one place.


Michelle, thank you for taking a chance on me. I've made enough to buy us a cup of coffee at Starbucks. 

Donna


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> (The voices are arguing over whether or not to bring up the subject of the voices again.  )


LOL! Going to try the sample!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> LOL! Going to try the sample!


Thank you, Carol!

I think I've figured out how to use the Link-maker! Woo-hoo!

Donna
The Merry-Go-Round


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like to give my thread a little nudge, and I'd also like to thank everyone who bought The Merry-go-round!!  I appreciate it very much.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Wishing everyone happy holidays!  I made some delicious peanut brittle today that I intend to give as gifts.  It's inexpensive and easy to make...a microwave recipe.  If anyone would like to have the recipe, just let me know!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, Donna.  My voices said to say hello to your voices....

I haven't checked out your book yet, but just wanted to say that we're mostly pretty nice here, so don't worry about things.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Donna - I am new here and so happy to see your romance post. (I actually did a search for 'romance')  

Congrats on your Amazon story. The cover is very eye catching. 

Have you thought of adding more tags to your title? I heard from another author on another website that tags can help readers find you. I have NO IDEA if this is true but hey - it doesn't hurt. 

Once I get recovered financially from the holidays I plan to buy more titles and will check yours out.

Have a great day.

Jenna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Hi Donna - I am new here and so happy to see your romance post. (I actually did a search for 'romance')
> 
> Congrats on your Amazon story. The cover is very eye catching.
> 
> ...


Jenna, I sorry that it's taken me so long to answer you. I've been dealing with several family issues.

Thanks for your compliment about my cover. I will do some research on adding tags. I don't know much about it. Thanks for the advice!

~Donna~


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oops   I went to purchase and I bought it back in December. I will move it up on my TBR list.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Oops  I went to purchase and I bought it back in December. I will move it up on my TBR list.


ladyknight, thanks so much for the purchase! I hope you enjoy the book.

I also hope you enjoy your cruise to Alaska...sounds fabulous!

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> Jenna, I sorry that it's taken me so long to answer you. I've been dealing with several family issues.
> 
> Thanks for your compliment about my cover. I will do some research on adding tags. I don't know much about it. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> ~Donna~


Hi Donna - I got your message and looked at your tags - yes you put them in the right spot. I think it is working since your title has been added to a couple more groups:

#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Humor > Parenting & Families 
#53 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals 
#63 in Books > Nonfiction > Law > Family & Health Law > Divorce & Separation

I think that this will put your title in more areas on Amazon. More ways for people to find you!

Jenna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jenna, I noticed yesterday that the tags I placed now have little numbers next to them (example: humor (4), etc.), so I'm guessing that visitors to the page are agreeing with the tags by checking them.  Very cool, indeed.  

Thanks again for the suggestion!

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks to Kindleboard's own Karen McQuestion, I contacted Ron at http://spad1.wordpress.com/ and he agreed to read The Merry-Go-Round







. Here's what he had to say:

"I finished your book this afternoon and I'm impressed by both the smooth, polished flow of the writing and its narrative style. Your success is understandable and your skill is apparent throughout. Romance novels aren't my usual fare, but I must say that I did enjoy it."

He's making me a featured author on his blog; I'm working on the interview questions now.

Thank you, Karen, for pointing me in his direction, and thank you to all the readers who have purchased my book. I've found these boards to be very warm and welcoming...I so appreciate it.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> Thanks to Kindleboard's own Karen McQuestion, I contacted Ron at http://spad1.wordpress.com/ and he agreed to read The Merry-Go-Round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna, I'm so thrilled that you and _The Merry-Go-Round_ are going to be featured! I second what Spad has to say about your writing and will add that I loved the story (but it is my usual fare). Spad asks some really great questions. I look forward to reading your interview and am glad I could help.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> I second what Spad has to say about your writing and will add that *I loved the story* (but it is my usual fare). Spad asks some really great questions. I look forward to reading your interview and am glad I could help.


Thank you, Karen...you've made my day! (Did you notice how the important part of the quote is in bold letters?)


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I DID notice the bolding. Well played, Ms. Fasano!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

At $1.99 I didn't bother with a sample.  I just bought it  BTW, I am a woman lawyer; so, I may be a tough audience.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Uh-oh.    I could be in trouble.  

Seriously, Elaine, I do hope you enjoy the book.

Thanks for taking a chance on me.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, everyone,

My interview is up at Spad's Literary Potpourri http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-donna-fasano/. I hope you'll go have a look. Ron asked some interesting questions.

~Donna~


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

purchased


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome interview over at Spad's Literary Potpourri, Donna! This part, talking about your publishing history, blew my mind, "With 34 books totaling more than 3,500,000 sales you’ve had a remarkably successful writing career thus far." Yeah, I'd say so.  

In my dreams....


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> purchased


Mistyd107, thank you so much! I do hope you enjoy it.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Awesome interview over at Spad's Literary Potpourri, Donna! This part, talking about your publishing history, blew my mind, "With 34 books totaling more than 3,500,000 sales you've had a remarkably successful writing career thus far." Yeah, I'd say so.
> 
> In my dreams....


Thanks, Karen. Ron made it easy with his excellent questions.

I can't take much credit for the sales number. Harlequin is the master of marketing...they publish books all over the world and in every language known to man. I've been blessed to be a Harlequin author.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

# Amazon.com Sales Rank: #8,859 in Kindle Store (See Bestsellers in Kindle Store)

Popular in these categories: (What's this?)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Humor > Parenting & Families
#9 in Books > Nonfiction > Law > Family & Health Law > Divorce & Separation
#16 in Books > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals

Wow! I'm having a great day! Thanks, everyone. This is SO neat.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Today's my birthday, so I'm giving my thread a bump as a gift to me.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Donna! I bought your book earlier this month (a day after my own birthday ) and really enjoyed it. A nice lighthearted read. I've just left you a short but sincere review (I'm very bad about leaving those but am trying to get better!).


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed your birthday, Donna. Hope it was a great one!

I must say, you don't look any older...


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Steph H, thank you so very much!!! For the review AND the wishes.  I'm sorry it took me a couple of days to respond. I've been at the hospital with my dad.  Happy belated birthday to you! I hope you had a great day.

Karen, you are a charmer!    (I may not look older, but I sure feel it today. I'm tired.)

Please send good thoughts to my father. He had brain surgery yesterday to remove a tumor. The neurosurgeon said he got everything he could see.  The physical therapist got Dad up and he took 4 steps...he is one tough hombre. 

~Donna~


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers your way!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Maria and kinbr, thank you.  I brought him home today.  I can't believe he was discharged.  He had brain surgery on Monday and home on Thurs.  Wow!  

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

kinbr, thank you, thank you, thank you!  You didn't just take my hand and walk me through the process of getting my cover image to show in my siggie line...you did it FOR me!  I appreciate it very much.

~Donna~


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Donna, what an absolutely fascinating interview over at Spad's. What a remarkably successful writing career you have had and do have. I'm in awe of what you have accomplished. I left a comment at the blog.

I'm off to purchase and download your book now. 

And I'm so glad you were able to get your image up and linked in your sig line. Isn't kinbr wonderful? She helped me through it too.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Donna, hope your dad is recovering nicely.
deb


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Kristie, thanks for taking the time to read the interview. Ron was wonderful to work with. I would recommend that indie authors contact the site and ask about being interviewed as I know I have sold several books because of Ron and his blog.

Deb, thank you for the kind thoughts regarding my father. We didn't get very good news from the oncologist this week. We have an appt with the radiologist on Monday.

On a brighter note...my Kindle arrived and I think I'm going to love this thing.    And my book has received a couple more really nice reviews.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Due to the recommendation by Karen McQuestion (I LOVE your books!), I also have purchased The Merry Go Round.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jane917, thank you for taking a chance on my work. I do hope you enjoy it!

By the way, I love Karen's stories, too! I bought A Scattered Life some time ago...downloaded it on my computer (Kindle app for PC) so it seemed to be taking me forever to read it. But my Kindle arrived and I moved the book to my new favorite toy, and I should be finishing A Scattered Life today or tomorrow. I'm going to hunt up Karen's thread and talk about the book a bit. (I can see a touch of myself in Audrey...yikes! :::laughing:

~Donna~


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok. I bought a copy.  I think it sounds interesting. GOOD LUCK


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DonnaFaz said:


> Deb, thank you for the kind thoughts regarding my father. We didn't get very good news from the oncologist this week. We have an appt with the radiologist on Monday.
> 
> On a brighter note...my Kindle arrived and I think I'm going to love this thing.  And my book has received a couple more really nice reviews.


Congratulations on the reviews and on your new K.

I hope things go well with the radiologist visit. I have started taking a pad and pen to my doctor's visits because of the volume of information they tend to give me, and I don't always remember what we've discussed. 
deb


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Cheeki...enjoy! Love your name, by the way. Sounds like there's a story there. 

Drenee, thanks for the congrats. I do have a binder that I take with me. My dad has 5 or 6 doctors we visit...and man oh man, I'd never keep everything straight if I didn't write it down.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just checking to see how your dad's dr. visit went.  
deb


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

drenee said:


> Just checking to see how your dad's dr. visit went.
> deb


Deb, your post made my heart go all warm and squishy...thanks so much! I was a little disconcerted by the radiologist. He didn't seem able to answer my questions. But I talked to a nurse in the oncologist's office and I feel a little better. My dad begins his round of 15 'whole cranium' radiation treatments tomorrow. I am hoping and praying that the tumors respond. I will be staying with him 24/7 starting tomorrow, so I won't be around much...I'll check in when I can.

Words can't express my appreciation of your concern.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I have had a very rough week. I'm bumping my thread in order to feel like a writer...even if for just 5 minutes. 

Just saw that I have another 5-star review. (I needed that! Thank you, Kindle Addict...whoever you are. <g>)

~Donna~


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I've seen that name before ... I think Kindle Addict is on the Kindle Forum on Amazon, just in case you wanted to know. 

-Jenn


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you, Jenn...very much!

~Donna~


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Donna, congratulations on your 5-star review.  
I'm hoping your dad is doing okay with his treatments.  
Please keep your spirits up and come and talk to us whenever you need to.
deb


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Donna, 
Congratulations on the review. I know things are tough right now. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I have your book and plan to read it soon.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Deb, my dad seems to be handling the treatments well. It's the emotional roller coaster that's so difficult. We went to talk to the Register of Wills yesterday. He wants to make things as easy on me as possible...I love him dearly for it, but it's all so darned hard.

Linda, thanks for the prayers! They can work miracles, I do know that. I have your book, too...and plan to read it very soon.

The support here is wonderful. I so appreciate it.

~Donna~


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author

Sunday: Donna Fasano - The Merry-Go-Round

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today's featured author
> 
> Sunday: Donna Fasano - The Merry-Go-Round
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mr. Banks and Mr. Patterson! I tweeted about your site today and put the info on Facebook. (Can Facebook be made into a verb? <g>)

I've been tagging books nearly all day long...many of them indie authors here on Kindleboards. I knew about tags, but never realized how important they are.

~Donna~


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am about 3/4 through The Merry Go Round, and really enjoying it.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, Jane, thank you so much for letting me know.  It means so much!

One of the reviewers at Amazon mentioned a formatting glitch...hope it's not too distracting.  (I wasn't even aware of it. :::sigh:

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

The Merry-Go-Round just received another great review. Please go take a look!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78

I hope everyone has a blessed Easter.

~Donna~


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

That's fabulous, Donna!

You have a wonderful Easter weekend too.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Kristie.  I'm learning that reviews come slowly.  

I had a nice, quiet weekend with my dad, my aunt, my dh and son.  Hope you had a great weekend, too.

~Donna~


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Donna,
I love your book cover!  Can you tell us about it?
Carol


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Donna,
> I love your book cover! Can you tell us about it?
> Carol


Carol, thank you for asking! I created the cover using a piece of royalty free clip art. It isn't the first cover I made. I love, LOVE the first cover I made. (I tried to insert it here, but have no clue how to do that...sorry.) I paid for licensing of a picture and used it for the original cover. When I asked for my son's opinion, he casually asked, "Did you buy commercial rights?" I looked at him like a deer caught in headlights.  So I went back and read the licensing agreement, and sure enough, it was stated that the pic could not be used on a book cover. :::sigh::: So I created this one. I did use fotoflexer to manipulate the clip art a bit.

I'm now trying to create a cover (using my current design) so that I can upload The Merry-Go-Round to CreateSpace. Time, time! I need more hours in the day. (As you probably read, I've been taking care of my dad who was recently diagnosed with brain cancer.)

Thank you so very much for asking about my cover.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

:::bump:::


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Giving my thread a little bump.  

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

It's time for a Friday night bump...here's how it works: pour yourself a nice glass of white Merlot, relax and indulge in a bit of shameless promotion. LOL (Then..._step away_ from the Kindleboards because the wine makes you a loose cannon.)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ohhhhh I wish I had some wine! 

Ha ha

Jenna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Ohhhhh I wish I had some wine!
> 
> Ha ha
> 
> Jenna


I share, Jenna. Come on over.  Heck, I invite everyone! If I run out of glasses, I'll break out the Dixie cups.

~Donna~


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm having my glass of wine.  To be accurate, it's my second glass. 
deb


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

A second glass?  Oooo...deb, you're living dangerously.  LOL

~Donna~  <-- had a second glass tonight, too


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

My book is featured on WhizzBuzz today. Woo-hoo! Please have a look:

http://tinyurl.com/27lmgue

I do hope the link works. Have a great weekend, everyone!

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Donna

And happy pre-Mother's day! You were one of the first to greet me when I joined the boards, and I'm so appreciative of that. I've just read all the posts on this thread, so I could get to know you better ... and the other girls too.

I hope your dad is doing better. Sending some prayers your way. 

Hope you have a really nice day, today AND tomorrow!!!

And I will definitely check out your book. 

Best wishes, Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, Donna

Just checked out "Whizz/Buzz." Your book looks so real I almost reached out and grabbed it...

Congratulations!  

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nancy, thanks for the Mother's Day wishes and I'll send some you're way, too.  My son made me a luscious lemon cheesecake.  I'm supposed to wait until tomorrow (when it has had time to thoroughly chill) before I cut into it.  I'm supposed to...  LOL

My father has tests scheduled for mid-June to see if the radiation treatments helped.  I'll keep you posted.  Thanks so much for the prayers.

Re: the cover on WhizBuzz...the man who writes the blog made that 3-D cover.  It looks really nice.

Jana, thanks for downloading a sample.  Enjoy!!!  (Makes me   when I know someone is reading my work.)

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

JanaOnWheels said:


> Enjoy your cheesecake... tomorrow?


I am proud to say I was able to hold back temptation. Ha! I plan to slice the cheesecake this afternoon.

Happy Mother's Day to all those 'life-givers' out in Kindleboard Land!

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I am about 30% through "The Enchanted April" which is a free ebook classic. It's not a romance (I don't think)

What a fun story. The author does a fantastic job of portraying the personalities of each character.

If you are an author I encourage you to check this one out for that reason alone. It's also light reading and quite funny in places.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Enchanted-April-ebook/dp/B000JQU0VE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273605086&sr=1-1

Jenna


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Jenna! I know I'm going to love The Enchanted April.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I just bought the book, Jenna.  (Great price.  )

I saw the movie that was based on this book some time ago and really enjoyed it.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

My new cover is up in the Kindle Store!  Go check it out and give me some feedback.  (Plz be gentle.  I do want honesty, but not brutality.  LOL)


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Donna - I like the new cover. I liked the old one too. Why did you switch?

Jenna


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Donna. I like the colors of the new cover with the carousel horses at the top, but I felt a little frustrated by the title banner covering the faces. I think I'd like it better with a picture of people on a carousel or people whose faces were revealed. But I think it probably fits the book better than your other cover, though I liked that one, too.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Hi, Donna. I like the colors of the new cover with the carousel horses at the top, but I felt a little frustrated by the title banner covering the faces. I think I'd like it better with a picture of people on a carousel or people whose faces were revealed. But I think it probably fits the book better than your other cover, though I liked that one, too.


I actually really like the covered up faces, and the general layout. The two things that don't quite work for me on it are the font and the proportion. The font for the title is a little small and...fuzzy-looking, at least on my computer. I really like the carousel border along the top, but I would like it better if the box with the title went all the way to the edges and covered up the gold bit of the border at the top. I don't think I'm explaining this very well, but I'm picturing the carousel border without the gold part below, a stripe with the title and author, and then the picture of the people the same as it is except bigger to take up half of the cover space rather than just the bottom third.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> Re: the cover on WhizBuzz...the man who writes the blog made that 3-D cover. It looks really nice.


Donna: when I looked at the page it looked like you have to pay for a service to create the 3-D cover images he asks for. Is that so, or am I just confused?

I've been tempted to get a picture of a kindle and Photoshop my cover into the screen area, since that would be a more accurate 3-d image... (Or even on an iPhone.)

Camille


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jenna, I changed my cover because more than one (okay quite a few) people told me that, at first glance, the orange cover looked like a book for kids.  It was when a kndleboards author suggested the cover might be hurting my sales that I decided to come up with something else.  

Linda, I wanted the faces obscured because it, in my mind, it leaves the reader room to imagine the actual physical features of the couple. I searched high and low to find a blond female and a swarthy male depicting a the right body language.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Lib2b, have you been talking to my husband?  LOL  He hates the black box...wanted it brought to the edges and wanted it gold or blue.  My son hates the font.  I may tweak the cover a bit.

I used fotoflexer to make the cover.  I've never worked with Photoshop, but I think I'm going to have to learn.    Fotoflexer didn't offer borders in color...it offers black, silver and gold...and the gold one looks like a picture frame.  When I tried it, it made the cover over-the-top-busy to my eye.

Pulling the black box in from the side left some of the maroon to tie the whole thing together. I thought the box pulled out to the edges would make it look like three distinct sections pieced together.  

All in all, I think the new cover does it's job. It's kind of fun (with the horses) and it gives the reader the idea that it's a relationship book (with the couple). Both of which I was looking for.

Thank you, thank you for you input! I appreciate it very much. Like I said, I may do some tweaking if enough people chime in.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

daringnovelist said:


> Donna: when I looked at the page it looked like you have to pay for a service to create the 3-D cover images he asks for. Is that so, or am I just confused?


Camille, I didn't pay for the image. I think it says somewhere on the page (unless I'm remembering wrong) that the 3-D image maker is 'at no cost' or 'free'...can't remember the exact wording.

Good luck! I've picked up some Twitter/Facebook traffic due to WhizBuzz.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Rainy Sunday afternoon bump.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm going to raise the price of my book at the end of this month to $2.99. I thought I could pass up the 70% royalty rate that Amazon is offering...but I just can't.  

If you want The Merry-Go-Round for $1.99, better snatch it up during the month of June.

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Good to know, Donna

Plus, I am just saying hi!

But, I've already bought your book. Great book!

I'm sure other readers will enjoy it too!!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, Nancy. Thanks for popping in!

I bought your book, too. In fact, I've bought so many books from the authors here I'm sure I've spent much more $$$ than I've earned for The Merry-Go-Round. Man...it's a good thing my dh has a good job.  LOL

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats, Donna!

I see you've received a new great review on Mary McDonald's blog!

I've included the link, so everyone can view it.

http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/

Nancy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats on the great review! I can't wait to read it... need more reading time!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Many, many thanks, Nancy. I'm very happy with Mary's review.

Imogen and Carol, thank you, as well!  It's a good day!  

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

You're very welcome, Donna.

That was a great blog review!

Again, congratulations! 

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Again, congratulations!
> 
> Nancy


I'm still glowing. Can you see me glowing? 

Mary wrote to say she's leaving the review on her blog for a couple of days, and then she's promised to put her review on Amazon. I'm happy.

Here's the URL, if anyone else is interested: http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/

~Donna~


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations on the super review, Donna!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Sibel and Linda. Linda, did you see that Mary (the reviewer) agreed with you about the cover? I'll have to take another look at and see what I can do.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Harvey, thanks for moving my thread back to the Book Bazaar! 

~Donna~


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You're welcome! We've been moving a lot of threads to the Writers' Cafe and yours got  picked up accidentally in the process - sorry!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry about that, Donna!  But now you've gotten two free bumps as a consolation prize!  

Betsy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Donna

Saw your post and just thought I would say hi!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Harvey said:


> You're welcome! We've been moving a lot of threads to the Writers' Cafe and yours got picked up accidentally in the process - sorry!


Never in my wildest imaginings did I expect you to respond. LOL I simply noticed that I hadn't bumped my thread for 10 days so I used a 'thank you' to you to do it.

Betsy, thanks for the bump. This is the only place where I actually LOVE getting bumped. Ha!

Hi, Nancy. :::waving furiously:::

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Donna!

I'm waving back. 

Have a great "bump" day.  

Nancy


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Donna

I finished this last night and loved it - it's a charming romantic comedy. I could definitely see it as a film. I loved the humour in it - both the set pieces where we're introduced to the main character's clients, and the exchanges between the main character, Lauren, and her assistant and friend, Norma Jean.

I know you have already changed the cover and I know the whole process of designing and changing covers is maddening but I just don't think the current cover does the book justice. You are an award-winning writer, your writing is very skilful and the book is well-constructed. I think the cover looks a bit messy/amateurish - and what's inside is most definitely not. I didn't jump in to the discussions about the cover last time because I am hardly an expert on making covers. I liked the first cover you had with the wooden horse's head from a Merry-Go-Round - though not with the orange block round it.

Successful good-looking covers seem to have the picture over the whole cover with big writing on top of it (ha, you can tell I'm not a designer!). Here were a few I mocked up this morning. The first uses a royalty-free image where you only have to credit the photographer, Simon Howden - but check the details for use, etc, if you were going to use one of those photos. The second I pinched from a flyer I got this morning from a theatre, so you couldn't actually use it - it's for illustration only. The third uses a detail from your original cover.

There are lots of people on here who are designers who might be able to jump in and offer help or recommend a cover artist who could do something at a reasonable price for you.
























Good luck with the book. I hope you'll be putting more of your backlist on the kindle. I'm sure you'll find a loyal readership.

Anyway, to get back to the matter in hand - go and read Donna's book, everyone. It's a very enjoyable read.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Helen, thank you for the compliments. You made my day. I'm glad you enjoyed my book.

You wrote <<I think the cover looks a bit messy/amateurish

This made me grin and think to myself...weeellllll, I really AM an amateur at cover design. LOL

I have someone who offered to take a crack at making a new cover for the book. We'll see what comes of it.

Thank you for the wonderful review you gave my book over at Amazon. I appreciate it very much!

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Donna

Love the new description for your book!

Hope it and your new cover (I still like this one though  ) brings you many well-deserved sales.

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Nancy! I appreciate your popping in! 

Hey, everyone, I'm participating in the Indie Authors Reader Appreciation Contest. Lots of authors are participating, so there are lots of chances to win. See details here:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1111480.Donna_Fasano/blog/516383-enter-to-win

Or here:

http://donnafaz.pnn.com/15963-the-front-page

Enter to win an Amazon gift card!

~Donna~


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi. Just dropping in this thread as a fan and writer of Women's fiction.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello,

I read Donna's post and all of your kind replies and thought I'd also get in touch with you. I hope I haven't imposed. I write contemporary and historical romantic suspense. My novel BETRAYAL was recently released for Kindle and Kindle Apps for $2.99.

About BETRAYAL:

To save her son and people from a deadly enemy, Lady Katherine Stanfield marries her former betrothed, a man she'd betrayed but has never stopped loving.

Katherine has never revealed her reason for the betrayal and now, five years later, believes her secret is safe. But someone won't let the past rest. Someone with a secret of his own. She must stop that "someone" because he wants Katherine and her new husband dead.

Praise for BETRAYAL:

"I love a good medieval and Karen Fenech has written a dandy. This one's a keeper!"
--- New York Times Bestselling author Kat Martin

" An excellent read."
---Romantic Times Magazine

A sample is available at the Amazon Kindle page if you'd like to take a look. I hope you will.

http://www.amazon.com/BETRAYAL-ebook/dp/B003U4W4YS%3FSubscriptionId%3D1QZMGW0RRJC2PX87HDR2%26tag%3Dsalranexp-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB003U4W4YS

Thanks so much.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome, Maker and Karen! Thanks for popping in to say hi.

Maker, I love your signature line.  

~Donna~


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for the welcome, Donna. So glad that I didn't overstep. I'm looking forward to reading your book.

Regards,
Karen

_Removed link to your book, Karen, as it is now in your signature. Betsy _


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

No, Karen...you didn't 'overstep.'  I'll check out your book.

Hey, everyone...I have a new cover for my book. Check it out and let me know what you think.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZNJL78

~Donna~


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

I think it rocks. Very nice cover. 

- Christina


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

CCrooks said:


> I think it rocks. Very nice cover.
> 
> - Christina


I needed to quote that.  Thank you, Christina.

Jeff made it for me. He's wonderful! My new hero.

~Donna~


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks so much Donna.  I appreciate it.

Your cover looks great!  

Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, Donna

I agree, it's a great looking cover!

I'm glad you kept the picture of the couple facing away from each other. I liked that. 

And it looks good with the book title and your name at the top.

All in all, very nice!

Nancy


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

It's fantastic - well done, Jeff.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Karen, Nancy and Helen.

I just uploaded my book to Create Space and ordered a proof copy. I'm pretty excited!

~Donna~


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Re - just uploaded to CreateSpace and ordered a copy - that's wonderful, Donna.  Enjoy!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Karen!

Some interesting info: I was interviewed by Chris at Kindlerama.com one day last week. The complete interview has been picked up by Teleread.com this morning.

http://www.teleread.com/2010/07/12/after-20-years-of-traditional-publishing-donna-fasano-goes-indie/#more-44875

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Great, Donna!

I read the article. You did a wonderful interview! 

Yes, I'm sure you must be excited to see your new proof copy soon.

Congratulations!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nancy, I actually had to make a few changes to the book. For some reason, the page number were way too large.  The second proof is on its way!  

~Donna~


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Terrific interview and review, Donna!  Congratulations!

Karen


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I received a glowing endorsement from Karen McQuestion! I put it in my book's description.

<<The Merry-Go-Round is an utterly charming romantic comedy that pulled me in right from the start. Award-winning author Donna Fasano skillfully weaves a story consisting of funny, imperfect characters, love lost and found, sexual attraction, and an old merry-go-round. Told with humor and honesty, this novel is an entertaining and satisfying read. I highly recommend it! ~ Karen McQuestion, author of A Scattered Life >>



Karen Fenech said:


> Terrific interview and review, Donna! Congratulations!
> 
> Karen


I came to give my thread a bump and saw this. Thank you, Karen! I'm sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you.

~Donna~


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

No problem at all, Donna.  Congratulations on the wonderful quote!

Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Donna

What a wonderful endorsement from Karen McQuestion. Wow!

Do let us know when the paperback is available. I'm sure it will be gorgeous!

I'll purchase a copy (already have the ebook) and you can autograph it for me!

Nancy


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations, Donna!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Karen, Nancy, and Linda. I have exciting news...probably not much good here on KINDLEboards, but... <g> My book is now available in paperback. The two editions aren't synced (is that the right word?) yet...no reviews showing for the paperback. The paperback's product description isn't showing yet, either. It's a brand new baby. LOL

http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013

~Donna~


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

DonnaFaz said:


> Thanks, Karen, Nancy, and Linda. I have exciting news...probably not much good here on KINDLEboards, but... <g> My book is now available in paperback. The two editions aren't synced (is that the right word?) yet...no reviews showing for the paperback. The paperback's product description isn't showing yet, either. It's a brand new baby. LOL
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013
> 
> ~Donna~


Congrats!! Looks great!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, Donna, it looks great!

And the product description is there now. Opps, I'll have to check and see if the reviews are up.

Exciting!

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, the reviews are up now, but it looks like they still need to link the ebook and paperback on the page.

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Imogen. I've already made a sale. Woo-hoo! 

Nancy, I think everything is all lined up now with the 2 versions. Everything is linked, I mean. At least, I'm pretty sure all is well. Thanks for checking.

I'm back from Italy! I had an amazing time. My son's wedding took place in a church that is over 500 yrs old. Beautiful! The food was delicious and my son's new mother-in-law insisted that we eat...and eat. LOL I think I've gained 10 pounds.

I have to choose a winner in the Indie Author Reader Appreciation Contest that ended July 31. And I'm now giving away 2 proof copies of my book through GoodReads. You can enter to win here:
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7689013-the-merry-go-round

Good luck!

~Donna~


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I downloaded this a while back...and just wanted to say I thoroughly enjoyed the book!

Sandy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome back, Donna!

So glad you had a wonderful time at your son's wedding in Italy!

Nancy


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Donna,

Sampled your book. Added merry-go-round and carousel as tags.

I enjoyed the sample. Will put it on my TBR list.

Kat


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

A big THANK YOU shouted out to Sandy, Nancy, and Kat. I have neglected my book's thread for a bit. I apologize!

Just received another 5-star review. Woo-hoo! I'm happy today.

~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the review, Donna!

So happy for you!

I haven't been around much lately, but maybe I'll have more time for the board in the future. I do love hanging out here!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Congratulations on the review, Donna!
> 
> So happy for you!
> 
> ...


I was feeling bad because I haven't been around much, either. Feel like I'm running from one thing to another, to another, to another...every day. :::sigh::: I'd like to enjoy this last bit of summer, though. Going to try hard to do that.

Good to hear from you!

~Donna~


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the 5* review - it's well-deserved.

Enjoy the last of the summer.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

HelenSmith said:


> Congratulations on the 5* review - it's well-deserved.


Thank you, Helen. I was contacted by another reader just this morning who reviewed my book...another 5-star review. I now have nineteen 5-star reviews and six 4-star reviews. I'm very happy.

Also, my book is being featured on Scott's blog today: http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/

Helen, I am currently 40% through Alison Wonderland.

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, all,

Haven't bumped my thread for over 2 months, so I'd like to take the opportunity to reach out to any new kindleboarders who might enjoy funny women's fiction. My book has lots of great reviews. Check it out!

Thanks,
~Donna~


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Donna, 

Missed you.... What have you been up to?

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, Nancy! So good to *see* you.  

Been spending lots of time with my dad...he's getting a little worse every day. My brothers and I (3 of us total) are taking turns. One of us is always with him, 24/7. It's hard, but I'm glad we're able to do it.

How are YOU doing?  I do hope you're well.

~Donna~


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Donna, I'm really sorry to hear about your Dad. I have been keeping up with your news on other threads over at the Kindle forum.

I saw there that you were trying to work on another book in between looking after your Dad. How's that going? I really enjoyed The Merry-Go-Round, as you know. I'm looking forward to reading the next one.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, Helen! I've got four more chapters to edit on Mountain Laurel. It's nothing like The Merry-Go-Round, though. Mountain Laurel is 100% romance.   It might not be to your liking.

I did tell you that I recently bought your Being Light, didn't I? I haven't read it yet. But I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, all,

Just wanted to pop in and let you know that the price of my book has been reduced to 99 cents for the month of March. Just 6 more days to take advantage of the sale! Thanks!


----------

